# MBTI type and gender roles - test



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Following on from a thread about masculinity, some members and I would like to investigate the relationship between MBTI type and gender. Note that gender does not refer to your biological sex (your bits), but to your behaviour and social role.

We want to find out:
- whether males and females of each type have similar or different gender roles, e.g. are male ESFJs notably more masculine than female ESFJs
- whether some types are overall more or less masculine/feminine than other types. E.g. are ENTJs (incl. male and female) as a group more masculine than ISFPs (incl. male and female).

This is not about sexual orientation (straight, gay) or transsexuality, it's just about your mentality and behaviour. So don't freak out if your gender is different from your biological sex.

So please take this test and post your scores for masculinity, androgyny and femininity.

The BSRI Test with JavaScript scoring 


If your gender on this forum is "neutral", could you tell us your biological sex (only if you feel comfortable with this, of course!).

THANKS


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm biologically a female, and most likely an INFP.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Me:
biologically female

74/100 masculine
47/100 feminine
48/100 androgynous


----------



## orionelf (Jun 1, 2014)

You scored 69.167 out of 100 masculine points, 48.333 out of 100 feminine points, and 53.333 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@orionelf, can you please post your results in the main thread, the on in the link above?


----------



## orionelf (Jun 1, 2014)

You scored 69.167 out of 100 masculine points, 48.333 out of 100 feminine points, and 53.333 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points

Hetero Female INTJ


----------



## PZelda (Dec 15, 2014)

75.833 out of 100 masculine points.
35.833 out of 100 feminine points.
46.667 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

"You scored 60.833 out of 100 masculine points, 55.833 out of 100 feminine points, and 58.333 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points."

Mirrors my subjective experience pretty decently. I feel a bit of sympathy for masculine gender norms to the point that my identity tips a bit left of complete center. I feel slightly less sympathy for feminine gender norms, but no so much that I experience a strong preference (I feel I could be a woman, and it wouldn't really damage my sense of identity much), and it all comes out in a bit of a wash to make me feel _generally_ neuter


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I scored around 73 on masculine, around 33 on feminine and around 56 on androgynous.

I'm biologically female.


----------



## CynicTheLion (Mar 1, 2015)

These were my results:

You scored 70.833 out of 100 masculine points, 66.667 out of 100 feminine points, and 66.667 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points

*My Gender:* Male

*Masculinity:*
70.833/100 masculine points

*Femininity:*
66.667/100 feminine points

*Androgynous:*
66.667/100 androgynous (neutral) points


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

INFP (male)

Masculine 37/100
Feminine 79/100
Androgynous 65/100


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

I'll keep updating this with results from people who posted in the eponymous threads in the type sub-forums
@PZelda
INTJ, female
75.833 out of 100 masculine points.
35.833 out of 100 feminine points.
46.667 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.

@umop 3pisdn
INFJ, male
60.833 out of 100 masculine points, 
55.833 out of 100 feminine points,
58.333 out of 100


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

45.883/100 masculine points
68.333/100 feminine points
56.667/100 androgynous points

INFJ


----------



## Indigosheep (Aug 15, 2014)

_37/100_ masculine
_70/100_ feminine 
_53/100_ androgynous

Female INFJ


----------



## Vermilion Bird (Feb 16, 2015)

I scored 48.333/100 masculine, 68.333/100 feminine, and 60/100 for androgynous.

I am a biologically female INFP.


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

Your scored:
94.167/100 masculine points.
42.5/100 feminine points
62.5/100 androgynous points


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Update from the INFJ thread.
@tangerinedreams
INFJ, female
45.883/100 masculine points
68.333/100 feminine points
56.667/100 androgynous points


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

You scored 56.667 out of 100 masculine points, 55.833 out of 100 feminine points, and 51.754 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.

INFJ, female.


----------



## Acipayam (Feb 4, 2015)

85/100 masculine
60/100 feminine
60/100 androgynous 

Female ENTP


----------



## InTheFridge (Feb 13, 2015)

My gender is man, my sex is man, my role is man. I wear men's clothes. I shave and bathe like a man. I like wombats and manatees like a man. I pet cats like a man. I smell flowers like a man. I sweat like a man. I walk slowly into cold water like a man.

Man INFJ

Masculine: 83.333/100
Feminine: 72.5/100
Androgynous: 65/100









edit: I eat soup like a man. I think about nail polish the way a man would. I treat women like I'm a man. I wish I could ride a horse (like a man). I've met men. I fill my car with gas like a man. I draw hearts like a man. I imagine you with my last name, like a man. I hunt like a man. I eat oatmeal like a man. I learned to knit when I was in middle school like a man and then I forgot how (like a man). I struggled to understand pinterest and then once I figured it out and created an account, realized I actually didn't want to use it and probably never would...like a man...

edit: I once raised a little baby bird that fell out of its nest like a man would.

edit: I've never worn yoga pants.


----------



## Moogles (Jan 5, 2015)

54.167 masculine
62.5 feminine
64.167 androgynous

INFJ Female


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

*You scored 66.667 out of 100 masculine points, 67.5 out of 100 feminine points, and 66.667 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.*

INFJ male (hetero).

Well that's interesting lol. It seems like I'm balanced between both.


----------



## LavenderMoon (Mar 2, 2015)

I did the test and it gave me:

48.333 out of 100 masculine points.
58.333 out of 100 feminine points.
57.5 out of 100 androgynous points.

Your research sounds very interesting.

I'm sorry if I was supposed to post this in the other thread. I didn't really think about it until after.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Female Hetero ISTJ
51/100 masculine points, 28/100 feminine points, 56/100 androgynous points.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

47.5/100 masculine
43.86/100 feminine 
47.368/100 androgynous

Female IxTP, aro/ace


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

My husband, ISTJ male

52.5/ 100 masculine
64.167/100 feminine
54.167/ 100 androgynous


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> My husband, ISTJ male
> 
> 52.5/ 100 masculine
> 64.167/100 feminine
> 54.167/ 100 androgynous


That's really interesting, a male ISTJ scoring as more feminine than a female one. We need more of us to see the pattern here.

This is a very interesting thread.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

LavenderMoon said:


> I did the test and it gave me:
> 
> 48.333 out of 100 masculine points.
> 58.333 out of 100 feminine points.
> ...


It's OK, I'll post it there for you. Other people in the type threads have done the same, so I'll keep updating the main one.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

45.833 Masculine points
73.333 Feminine points
55 Androgynous points

INFJ


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

51/100 masculine
49/100 feminine
59/100 androgynous

ENFP female


----------



## joshman108 (Apr 14, 2014)

61, 57, 46


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Update from the type threads:
@LavenderMoon
ISFJ, female
48.333 out of 100 masculine points.
58.333 out of 100 feminine points.
57.5 out of 100 androgynous points.
@Moogles
INFJ, female
54.167 masculine
62.5 feminine
64.167 androgynous
@imaginaryrobot
INFJ, female
45.833 Masculine points
73.333 Feminine points
55 Androgynous points


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Retsu said:


> That's really interesting, a male ISTJ scoring as more feminine than a female one. We need more of us to see the pattern here.
> 
> This is a very interesting thread.


Yes  I've always called him 'my little girl'. At first we couldn't type him, partly because I was new to MBTI and partly because at the time he was easily overwhelmed by his feelings. He's a Highly Sensitive Person. In the public sphere, people perceive him as quite businesslike, but he's really a big old softy.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

69 Masculine
20 Feminine
49 Neutral

"53. does not use harsh language" I think it is confusing to use a negative here as one might misunderstand what is asked.


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

51.667/100 masculine 
42.5/100 feminine 
49.167/100 androgynous 

Biologically female
INTJ


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

69 Masculine
20 Feminine
49 Neutral


----------



## Quik (Mar 2, 2015)

Biologically a male (ENFP)

58/100 masculine
76/100 feminime
73/100 neutral


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Been there. Done that. In this thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/entj-for...ndrogynous-undifferentiated.html#post11670410


----------



## Ninebirds (Jul 7, 2012)

Female INFP

28.333 out of 100 masculine points
82.5 out of 100 feminine points
62.5 out of 100 androgynous points


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

You scored 70.833 out of 100 masculine points. 
51.667 out of 100 feminine points.
53.333 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Male ISFP
~58 masculine
~78 feminine
~77 androgynous

edit: oh yeah and I'm a flaming homosexual


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Update from the type threads:
@lib
INTJ, male
69 Masculine
20 Feminine
49 Neutral

@AshtangiBear
ENTJ, male
You scored 70.833 out of 100 masculine points. 
51.667 out of 100 feminine points.
53.333 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.
@joshman108
INTP, male
61 masculine
57 feminine
46 androgynous


----------



## truth number 2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok, I couldn't get the link that was posted on the second page to cooperate with my computer. I did find another free BSRI test though. I don't know if you will want to use the results for that reason but will post what it gave me anyways.

Masculine 89
Feminine 123

There was this statement attached to the score: _According to Sandra Bem, high levels of both masculinity and femininity is androgyny and is psychologically healthy. Low levels of both is undifferentiated_. 

Here is the link I used
http://personality-t.../tests/BSRI.php


----------



## Yuusha (Feb 28, 2015)

45/100 masculine
81/100 feminine
60/100 androgynous

Male ENFP


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Biologically female. ISFP.

You scored 40.833 out of 100 masculine points, 46.667 out of 100 feminine points, and 59.167 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## Geonerd (Oct 26, 2014)

Biologically female

60.8/100 masculine
58/100 androgynous
40/100 feminine


----------



## hopebeat (May 17, 2014)

41.667 masculine
90.833 feminine
64.167 androgynous


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

ISTJ

45 out of 100 masculine points
34.167 out of 100 feminine points
54.167 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points


----------



## Geonerd (Oct 26, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Yes  I've always called him 'my little girl'. At first we couldn't type him, partly because I was new to MBTI and partly because at the time he was easily overwhelmed by his feelings. He's a Highly Sensitive Person. In the public sphere, people perceive him as quite businesslike, but he's really a big old softy.


Got one of those at home too. How he is with me and his immediate family and very close friends is completely different than the rest of his life. In public he barely cracks a smile. At home, he is more cuddly and sensitive than me.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Geonerd said:


> Got one of those at home too. How he is with me and his immediate family and very close friends is completely different than the rest of his life. In public he barely cracks a smile. At home, he is more cuddly and sensitive than me.




My husband's favourite things are "warmth" and "coziness" and he follows me around all the time, making sure I eat, asking me what I want to drink and that I'm dressed warm enough.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

From the INFJ thread:
@hopebeat
INFJ, female
41.667 masculine
90.833 feminine
64.167 androgynous


----------



## Imaginary Numb3r (Dec 14, 2013)

Alright, here are my results:

64 Masculine
40 Feminine
54 Androgynous


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

INFP male

Masculinity: 48.33
Femininity: 64.17
Androgynous: 57.5


----------



## IAmOrangeToday (Sep 30, 2011)

Biologically male ENFx

47.5 out of 100 masculine points
75 out of 100 feminine points
70.833 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points

Who needs a penis when you're an NF


----------



## Nafatali (Jul 1, 2010)

Biologically a female ENFP

50/100 masculine
70/100 feminine 
66/100 neutral


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Update:
@Imaginary Numb3er
INTJ, male
64 Masculine
40 Feminine
54 Androgynous


@truth number 2 (She had to take a different version of the test because it didn’t work)
INTJ, female
Masculine 89
Feminine 123
@Fern
INFJ, gender-neutral
66.667 masculine
50.98 feminine
67.708 androgynous


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Biologically female ISTJ.

57 masculine
26 feminine
48 androgynous

Will you be posting the results of your investigation somewhere?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@Trinidad
I'll calculate an average for each type as a whole and by sex and then post it here. But we need more replies. Some types have not replied at all yet. If you know anyone from a type who has not yet replied, please nag them


----------



## Rustler (Jul 20, 2013)

41.667 masculine
84.167 feminine
70.833 androgynous

I'm an ISFP male. : )


----------



## Drakes (Aug 4, 2013)

Quik said:


> Not entirely sure what you mean here?


When I started to take the test, I immediately realized that I was answering the questions based on how I considered myself to compare to other _men_. I may be off base here, but I imagine that women similarly answer based on how they compare to other women. But since the test is to evaluate masculinity and femininity _independent of gender_ _identity_, shouldn't people answer based on how they see themselves as comparing to both male and female standards for each question?

In other words, women who see themselves as strongly stereotypically masculine on a question--they see themselves as such _in comparison to other women_, and not in comparison to the population as a whole. Thus Thinking women might tend to score higher on masculinity than men of the same type, even though they may be of relatively equal masculinity/femininity to each other in reality.


----------



## Quik (Mar 2, 2015)

Hmm, interesting theory I must say, looking back at it I guess I kinda see what you mean, I also want to say that I didn't do that much but that might just as much be about defending my "pride" for whatever arbitrary reasons..

I can see that being an issue, is what I'm saying x)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I scored around 70 on all,a bit over 70 feminine I think and 60-something masculine,androgynous in the middle.I think I'm really more feminine deep down



Drakes said:


> I think that is because people responding to the quiz, consciously or unconsciously, give themselves a score reflecting where they stand in comparison with other people they know of the same gender (of all types).


I agree


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...der-roles-test-post15484522.html#post15484522


----------



## Dug (Jan 7, 2014)

M: 69.3 / 100 
f: 49.2 / 100


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

43.333 masculine
62.5 feminine
60 androgynous


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

I am biologically female


----------



## marsec (Nov 6, 2012)

85.83 m
41.67 f
60 a

ISTP


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

You scored 57.5 out of 100 masculine points, 62.5 out of 100 feminine points, and 65 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

59.1 masculine
65 feminine
60.8 androgynous


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

You scored 43.333 out of 100 masculine points, 37.5 out of 100 feminine points, and 42.5 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.

Male, INTP.


----------



## lawof23 (Jul 25, 2014)

55 male /60 female /56 'neutral'.

Male, INFJ. Available for children's parties, weddings, and bar mitzvahs.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

47.5 out of 100 masculine points
59.167 out of 100 feminine points
53.333 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points


----------



## mrgreendots (May 21, 2011)

59.2/100 male
58.3/100 androgynous
56.7/100 female 
(numbers are rounded to 1 decimal)

Interpretation: I basically act like a human being.


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Interesting study. Do let us know what you find!

Male INFJ here...

60.833 Masculine
63.333 Feminine
58.333 Androgynous


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Technically these results could never be statistically valid, because you're doing convenient sampling on multiple levels: we do not make up a real population on here.

But I shall take it soon.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Dragon, INFJ

You scored 66.667 out of 100 masculine points, 70.833 out of 100 feminine points, and 64.167 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## Etrnl Zombie (Mar 16, 2012)

72.5 M
68 F
60 N

INFJ Male


----------



## cain23_5 (May 23, 2014)

57.500/100 masuculine
52.632/100 feminine
60.000/100 androgynous (neutral)

Male ENTP


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

71, 44, 54


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

58.772/100 Male
61.667/100 Female

Final result according to the website - 61.667/100 androgenous (gender neutral)


----------



## levetrix (Dec 31, 2014)

40 Masculine
85 Feminine
67.5 Androgynous

Male ISFJ


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I have issues with this test, but whatever. 

(Also, side note, more and more research suggests there is more to "biological sex" than your bits. Chromosomes and hormones are not as straightforward as we once thought). 

Anyway... when I was born, doctors looked at my bits and decided I was female. I grew up and decided I am genderf*cked. I also grew up took an MBTI test which decided I'm an INFP. 


My score:

60/100 Masculine
62/100 Feminine
53/ Androgynous


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Male INTP

40 Masculine
59.167 Feminine
58.333 Androgynous


----------



## levetrix (Dec 31, 2014)

I already posted this on the main thread. I think it's interesting and want to see what other ISFJs got, so here's mine ^-^

ISFJ Male

40 Masculine
85 Feminine
68 Androgynous


----------



## RainbowHeartz (Feb 4, 2014)

54-Masc
70-Fem
66-Andro


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a male INTP, but I got:

40 Masculine
59.167 Feminine
58.333 Androgynous

I've never really felt that gender mattered much to me, to be honest. I'm a man, cool. Doesn't really affect how I consciously interact with people. My personality is much more driven by my interests and analytical nature -- the kind of things that are described by my personality type. Applying much in the way of gender traits to either sex has always felt kinda pointless to me, even if I think it's often accurate in general.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

INTP female:

44/100 masculine
40/100 feminine
49/100 androgynous


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

I mean, I do talk about girly things, I just don't as often as I talk about video games, hockey, nerdy things, card games, RPG's, science-y shows, sci-fi shows, or other really masculine things. Gender doesn't matter to me either. I like things not based on gender but rather on interest. And quite frankly, girly things are boring and dull. I am the person who was debating on getting dinosaur bedding when I went to college. I kind of regret not doing so because let's face it: Everyone would be envious of my dinosaurs. And they never make dinosaur things for girls. Sexist pigs, I tell you!


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

92.500/100 masculine
44.162/100 feminine
66.687/100 androgynous

Male INFJ


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

Bleh, closed it before I saw the exact points but it was 82/100 Masculine, 34/100 Feminine, and something like 50/100 Andro.
I'm an ISTP female.
Still consider my gender female but my interests are "traditionally" more "masculine" I guess, as well as the way I dress and carry myself.


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)

48/100 masculine
78/100 feminine
68/100 androgynous


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

32.5% masculine
61.6% feminine
61.6% androgynous

(some of these percentages might be slightly off since I couldn't tab back here when it gave the results, but shouldn't be off by very much)


----------



## dustkitten (Oct 3, 2012)

64/100 masculine
57/100 feminine
66/100 androgynous 

female estp


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

You scored 78.333 out of 100 masculine points, 65.833 out of 100 feminine points, and 75.833 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.

ENFP, AFAB and consider my actual gender a bit nebulous but generally leaning more toward the girl side.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Masculine 79.167/100
Feminine 64.167/100
Androgynous 62.5/100


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Bio Male INFP

M-79.167
F-64.167
A-62.5


----------



## DePuppet (Mar 2, 2015)

*62.5% male
75% female
52% androgynous*


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Stressed INFJ male

64% masculinity 
54% feminine 
49.4 androgynous


----------



## Siriit (Oct 29, 2014)

Male 70,8/100
Female 60,5/100
Androgenous 65,8/100

But I would just like to add that this is perpetuating the gender rules for men and women. Who is to say what is more masculine and what is more feminine? Am I less of a woman because I have more male behavioural characteristics? And also, what is male and female characteristics? Are men expected to have strong, assertive, and dominant behaviour patterns, while women are expected to be soft, nurturing and submissive? I know this isn't the aim of the test, and that it's meant to be completely harmless and fun, but I can't help myself but question the assumptions on female and male qualities.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

FlaviaGemina said:


> Didn't you use to be INTP or am I mixing you up with someone?


That's me, yes.


----------



## Akbar2k7 (Oct 23, 2011)

92.5/100 masculine

60.5/100 feminine

60/100 androgynous.

Wish I was less emotional, less caring and more cold.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

47.5 M
78.333 F
68.333 A

Every time I take a test like this, I am amazed I still consider myself male. I am definitely somewhere in the middle, leaning feminine.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

INFJ, female 

70.833/100 masculine 
55.833/100 feminine 
50/100 androgynous


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

EDIT: You know what? It was just one word. 

You scored 50 out of 100 masculine points, 60.833 out of 100 feminine points, and 61.667 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## tokillamockinghuman (Sep 22, 2014)

Greysexual Female.
66.7 - female
67.6 - male
68.9 - androgynous 

I think this is pretty cool!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Female ENFJ, Lesbian
Feminine>Androgynous>Masculine
don't remember the exact result.


----------



## tlm (Nov 25, 2014)

50.83/100 Masculine
75/100 Feminine
64.18/100 Androgynous


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

ENTJ here.
Masculine: 80.883/100
Feminine: 19.167/100
Androgenous: 45.7/100
Good luck.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

44.167 Masculine
41.667 Femenine
55 Neutral

Sex Male, Cis, IXTP


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

@FlaviaGemina, are you making a dossier?


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

76% masculine, 78% feminine, 74% androgynous

ENFP


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Female ESTP

75/100 Masculine
55/100 Feminine
55/100 Androgynous


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

INTP female

You scored 48.333 out of 100 masculine points, 65.833 out of 100 feminine points, and 53.333 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

37.5 mas.
58.333 fem.
52.5 and.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

_40/100 masculine
75/100 feminine 
60/100 androgynous



_​Male INFP


----------



## VinnyCrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Hmmm... I like the idea, but I wouldn't be too sure this quiz or thread really proves any sort of point. Still fun and worth discussion, though.

Female INTJ

"You scored *50 out of 100 masculine* points, *57.5 out of 100 feminine* points, and *60 out of 100 androgynous* (neutral) points."

Hah, I like that. I've always considered myself androgynous with a slight feminine leaning. "Slight" depending on your ideas of gender roles/behaviour, though, but it seems I had about the right idea.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

DudeGuy said:


> @FlaviaGemina, are you making a dossier?


Yes, I've started collecting the data in a word document so I can calculate an average for each type as a whole and by sex.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

VinnyCrow said:


> Hmmm... I like the idea, but I wouldn't be too sure this quiz or thread really proves any sort of point. Still fun and worth discussion, though.


I'm not sure whether it proves a point, but we've already found some surprising trends: INTP males get relatively low masculinity scores. Some of us would have expected INTPs to be among the highest for masculinity, e.g. because Ti-logic is very 'masculine'.


----------



## heroindisguise (May 6, 2014)

Biologically a female, INFP

54 masculine
64 feminine
62 neutral 

When I was younger I had both feminine and "masculine" interests e.g. Computer games, Lego etc. and didn't wear dresses even though I liked looking at them.

I think the results were due to me being "independent" and "self-sufficient" but ultimately more empathetic, soft spoken and shy.


----------



## ash.nymous (Feb 9, 2015)

*You scored 100 out of 100 masculine points*, 24.167 out of 100 feminine points, and 49.167 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.

Lol that's right ladies


----------



## sunflowersoul (May 26, 2014)

INFJ biological female

45.833 / 100 masculine points
83.333 / 100 feminine points,
59.167 / 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

76 Masculine
56 Feminine
55 Androgynous

Male, INFJ


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a vagina, maybe an ESFP
You scored 63.333 out of 100 masculine points, 50.833 out of 100 feminine points, and 74.167 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points


----------



## llcooltay (Mar 18, 2015)

More masculine than feminine. I am biologically female and an ENFJ.


----------



## Inari (Aug 30, 2011)

Female INTP

Masculine / 40.833
Feminine / 65
Androgynous / 49.167

Looking forward to seeing all this data charted.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmm whoda thunk those results?

90/100 - Masculine
46.667/100 - Feminine
55.833 - Androgynous

I didn't think that I'd score quite so feminine nor androgynous.







cherybranchs said:


> 48/100 masculine
> 78/100 feminine
> 68/100 androgynous


That's an excellent recipe for angels.
Please don't be upset, I meant that in a friendly way.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Hmm whoda thunk those results?
> 
> 90/100 - Masculine
> 46.667/100 - Feminine
> ...


Holy **** That is a *MAN* right there.... Sensitive and nurturing and the like may be assigned as feminine traits but I would just wrap all that up into the Big Bad Dude burrito.



> That's an excellent recipe for angels.
> Please don't be upset, I meant that in a friendly way.


LOL. How on earth would I be upset? You speak the truth and I respect that. :laughing:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

cherybranchs said:


> LOL. How on earth would I be upset? You speak the truth and I respect that. :laughing:


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
*
edit:* Aw jeez I'm really sorry about that Chery, no excuse for getting way too silly there.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

ahh crap the form got wiped, I remember 83.3/100 masculine 56 or 65/100 feminine, and something between 48-53 androngynous.


----------



## Garek (Mar 12, 2015)

52.5 / 100 masculine points
62.281 / 100 feminine points
51.667 / 100 androgynous points

So I guess I'm the middle of the road between male, female, and neutral? :laughing:


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Garek said:


> 52.5 / 100 masculine points
> 62.281 / 100 feminine points
> 51.667 / 100 androgynous points
> 
> So I guess I'm the middle of the road between male, female, and neutral? :laughing:


seems like you're slightly more feminine, and I'm significantly more masculine. I got 50's in my other two as well.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

ENTJ Biologically female

85.833% Masculine
45% Feminine
57.5% Neutral
@FlaviaGemina I think it would best if you put some sort of disclaimer saying that the result won't be shown on the next page...
Luckily I took a screenie, but it wouldn't be the most efficient thing to re-do the same test twice xD


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTP
46% masculine
44% feminine
59% androgynous


----------



## Nymeria (Jun 20, 2012)

ESTP female:

83% (or was it 87%?) masculine 
45% feminine 
53.333% androgynous


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

INFP male

Male 42
Female 78
Androgsisdfiihjisdw 57

should i be worried?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

I'll try to post the first results (for INFPs) this week. Haven't got enough participants from the other types yet.


----------



## lolthevoidlol (May 19, 2011)

83 masculine
55 feminine
53 androgynous

MBTI: INTJ
E: 5w6 1w9 2w1

guess my sex and gender!


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

82 masculine points
45 feminine points
62 androgynous points

Heterosexual female INFJ. If I'm not an INFJ then I'm [IE]NTP.


----------



## HARVA (Jan 20, 2015)

Masculine - 80 out of 100 
Feminine - 49.167 out of 100
Androgynous - 53.333 out of 100


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Female heterosexual INTJ:
Masculine - 40 pts
Feminine - 49 pts
Androgynous - 67 pts
Btw, interesting research!


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

70 Masculine
40 Feminine
50 Androgynous

Hetero male INFJ

I felt that the test overemphasized self-perceived "independence." It was the most repeated adjective in terms of synonyms, or at least that's how I felt taking the test. "Self reliant," "independent," "self-sufficient," "individualistic..." I felt it deserved only one question, no more than two. One's own perception of one's independence is hardly a meaningful metric, as I see it.

Each time the test asked me one of those questions I would recall a recent ex of mine. She often would say things like "I'm just too independent to live within an hour of my relatives" or "I won't be moving in with them for long; I'm way too independent for that." Something about it made me cringe, and I think that something was that it came across as very insincere on top of being a broken record. She is quite dependent, even clingy, and I felt that her bold claims of independence stemmed from this inner dependence rather than any genuine independence. The test's overemphasis of this quality made me suspicious of similar overcompensation on the part of the test's creator.

I'm just certain my ex would have selected "always" on those questions, which I did not, and yet I don't think that accurately reflects anything meaningful about our gender roles, even stereotypically. Or, at the very least, what little it does reflect is not worthy of so much weight.

Alas, this point also was probably not worthy of the weight I have given it.


----------



## maivilo (Mar 5, 2015)

70 masculine points
24 feminine points
52 androgynous points

Omnisexual Female INFJ


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

It said I was ... about 67% masculine, 30 % feminine, and 60% gender neutral. 

That's about right.

ENTP


----------



## Seranova (Mar 1, 2013)

_*Female INTP - Hetero*

78 masculine
30 feminine
45 neutral_


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

*ISFP*
Female - Hetero

Masculinity: 50
Femininity: 58
Androdynous: 57

Sort of wondering what this test is about. An interesting research topic.


----------



## Khalaris (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm, 61 androgynous, 54 feminine, 48 masculine.

I'm biologically female and identify as agender.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm a female INTJ.

My results:

63.333 out of 100 Masculine Points.
54.168 out of 100 Feminine Points.
65 out of 100 Androgynous Points.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

Results:
71.667 - Masculine Points
78.333 - Feminine Points
75 - Androgynous (neutral) Points

Heterosexual, Female INFP


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@pearslug I still haven't had time to calculate the averages (for INFP), but will try to do it this weekend.


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere (Mar 27, 2015)

Female ISTP 

55/100 masculine points

34.167/100 feminine points

49.167/100 androgynous points


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

70/100 masculine points

81.667 feminine points

70/100 androgynous points

Male

INFP

I always thought I'm a bit too feminine compared to most guys. Here's the proof I need. lol


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

65 masculine 
60 female
64.17 androgynous


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Drakes (Aug 4, 2013)

What's so strange about this test is how some people just are lower scoring in all categories than others. Does that mean they're less human?


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

Drakes said:


> What's so strange about this test is how some people just are lower scoring in all categories than others. Does that mean they're less human?


I'm not particularly convinced this test can measure how 'humane' someone is or isn't. Perhaps there's low scores simply because a person feels a little confused and lost in life while trying to grow and develop; basically unsure of themselves. With a test like this, it becomes a challenge to truly introspect and figure out how you've conducted yourself through life _so far_. Do you weigh judgement from when you were younger and consider such quality as something that has remained constant? Do you only try your best to rely on recent past experiences? How should I accurately make my answer choices consistent? I would imagine for some people taking this test, it's kind of hard to figure out how to assess what truly reflects them considering how they most likely recall memories from childhood, early teen years, late teens, young adult life, adult life, etc and only try to fit an answer into some specific part of their life since that's when it was most recognizable. Could such trait still exist within themselves? Hard to tell unless put in the right circumstances again.

That's my short reasoning behind not only low scoring results, but in general, what the participants are thinking about during the test and how it's affecting the results. Being "less" human doesn't cross my mind.


----------



## Wings of Nike (Sep 18, 2014)

Masculinity: 58.33 out of 100
Femininity: 80.83 out of 100
Androgynous: 68.42 out of 100
MBTI: ENFP
Gender: Female


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

what a horrible test. 

75 male. 35 female. ENTP 8.

I'm guessing compassion is "feminine" and assertive is "male." 

that is fucked.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> what a horrible test.
> 
> 75 male. 35 female. ENTP 8.
> 
> ...


I know. I meant to post the BBC "What sex is your brain?" test, but it's not working.
I'm not interested in perpetuating traditional gender roles, but it's interesting to see how the different types would come across in terms of gender to someone who does want to stick to traditional gender roles.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

*Gender: *Female
*MBTI: *INFP
You scored 21.667 out of 100 masculine points, 81.579 out of 100 feminine points, and 58.772 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.

Not surprising, I'm very feminine.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Female, possible ENFP


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

ISTP girl

55 out of 100 masculine points,
45.833 out 100 feminine points,
and 57.5 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

Gender neutral INFJ. I got 38.333 out of 100 masculine points, 74.167 out of 100 feminine points and 61.667 out of 100 androgynous points.

roud:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

INTJ male
You scored 62.5 out of 100 masculine points, 31.667 out of 100 feminine points, and 47.368 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am a biological male.

A - 50.833
F - 48.246
M - 40.833


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

INTP!

Biologically Female! 

Okay then. My results!



37.5 male

22.917 female

49.074 adrogynous

(See how I switched the the colors... hehe...)


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Masculine: 76.667 / 100
Feminine: 50.833 / 100
Androgenous: 60.833 / 100


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

*Masculinity:*
67.298 / 100

*Feminine:*
59.169 / 100

*Androgynous:*
67.5 / 100

I am Hetero Female ISTP and my style is mostly androgynous.


----------



## zoibat (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm an ENTP guy-ish.
62/100 masculine points.
36/100 feminine points.
60/100 androgynous points.
I feel like I might be a little biased, since I could easily recognize the more masculine traits and thought that I want to be masculine and shit, so I might've answered with getting more masculine points in mind.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 15, 2013)

INFP Female.

"You scored 52.5 out of 100 masculine points, 69.167 out of 100 feminine points, and 62.5 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points."


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

In actuality: INTP female

Results say: 62.5 masculine, 42.5 feminine, 55.833 androgynous


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

ISFJ
Enneagram type 5 (wing 6)
Anatomically female.

*47.5* Masculine
*55.833* Feminine
*63.333* Androgynous (Neutral)

I've always been told I'm a girl or a woman, so whatever. *shrugs* More than once, seen from my side profile, I've been referred to as "Sir" or "He" which I'm guessing is due to my facial structure, possibly the way my hair is cut, my lack of make up (and potentially lack of ear piercings, depending on a person's association of that with a particular gender), my choice of clothing and shoes, my body language, my reserved social nature, etc. There's nothing distinctly feminine about me on first glance -except for, quite frankly, that I have breasts- until I smile.

It mattered very much to my mom even before I was conceived what my biological sex was, but in my view it doesn't matter. The only circumstances in which my being viewed as a woman matter involve medical appointments, which public restroom I use, what clothes I wear to conservative family events based on the prevalent culture, my options with a particular partner during sex, and whether or not other people of either sex or either gender find me attractive based on their own personal criteria & preference. I've never cared to be considered attractive based on anyone else's expectations of me, whether superficial expectations or otherwise, so that last point is nearly irrelevant, and it's a wonder to me that I'm not single.

The only reason that I put Neutral as my gender on the forum is because my gender is completely irrelevant here unless a topic involving genetics, biology, physiology, hormones, etc., requires me to explicitly state it, and also, again, my anatomy should only matter to doctors who assess me and to any sexual partners I may have. We're all human beings- that's what's relevant.


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

INFP Female

47/100 masculine, 82/100 feminine points, 66/100 androgynous points

Darn. I wanted all the points. :crazy:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

ISTJ or INTJ

49.167 Masculine
50 Feminine
51.754 Androgynous


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Masculinity: 39.168 out of 100
Femininity: 78.333 out of 100
Androgyny: 63.333 out of 100


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Forgetting decimals: 74% Masculine, 50% Feminine and 53% Androgynous.

Gender: Male
MBTI: INTJ


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

*Averages: INFP*

INFP females (20)
masculine 49.65
feminine: 66.8
androgynous: 58.9

INFP males (19):
masculine: 46.79
female: 69.79
androgynous: 62.05

@pearslug


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

*Masculinity*
50 points
*Femininity* 
53.33 points
*Androgynous*
48.33 points

ENTP, biologically female


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

- 87.5 / 100 masculine points
- 42.5 / 100 feminine points
- 53.333 / 100 androgynous (neutral) points

I'm an* ENTJ male*.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

You scored 48.333 out of 100 masculine points, 44.167 out of 100 feminine points, and 53.509 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.
Female INTJ


----------



## stripedfurball (Jun 7, 2015)

45.614/100 masculine points
65.833 feminine points
69.167 androgynous points.

I'm a female INFP


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

*Biologically Male INTP

**Masculine - 55.556 out of 100
Feminine - 50.980 out of 100
Androgynous - 63.158 out of 100*


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Female, INFJ

47/100 - Male
68/100 - Female
56/100 - Androgynous


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

INTJ male
62.5 masculine points.
55.263 feminine points.
50 androgynous points.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

INTJ female. 

*Masculine*
82.456 out of 100 

*Feminine*
35 out of 100 

*Androgynous*
58.333 out of 100 

So masculine/androgynous, I'm biologically female, identify as female.


----------



## Joseph of Rivia (Jun 5, 2015)

Straight Male, ISTJ

55/100 - Masculine
45.83/100 - Feminine
50.83/100 - Androgynous


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

Masculine- 53
Feminine- 47
Androgynous- 47


----------



## mightynim (Jun 15, 2015)

Female ISTP

68/100 Masculine
50/100 Feminine
61/100 Androgynous


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 15, 2015)

Female INTJ

78.333/100 masculine
57.018 feminine
60.833/100 androgyous


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Male ENTP
Femininity:
46.667/100 points

Masculinity:
69.167/100 points

Androgynous:
51.667/100 points

I'm pleased with this score, I consider myself to be pretty warm for a guy, but in an objective, tough-minded way. I try to be friendly to everyone simply out of principle that I would want that, and am sympathetic to sexual/racial minorities because I think it's stupid to criticize people over things they can't control as long as they don't use it for advantage.


----------



## properlady247 (Jun 13, 2015)

Female INTP

50/100 MASCULINE
43.333/100 FEMININE
53.333/100 ANDROGYNOUS


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

Female INTP:

60/100 masculine
34.167/100 feminine
60.833/100 androgynous


----------



## Crni Djuro (Jun 16, 2015)

male entp:

77.193 masculine
31.667 feminine
57.895 neutral

judging to this NTs generally more masculine


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Male ISFx(the only thing I'm certain of is an ESI in socionics):

60M
33,33F
55,833A

Have fun!


----------



## Savato (May 28, 2013)

Male INTJ.

You scored 46.667 out of 100 masculine points, 66.667 out of 100 feminine points, and 54.167 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## ZombieDragons (Nov 1, 2014)

Female ENTJ. 

*Masculine*: 80,833 / 100
*Feminine*: 53,333 / 100
*Androgynous*: 62,5 / 100


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

57/100 on Masculine
42/100 on Feminine
53/100 on Androgynous

ENFP Dude


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

ftm xNTP

60/100 masculine
39.17/100 feminine
56.67/100 androgynous


----------



## orm (Apr 21, 2016)

INTJ, prefers not to state sex, non-binary "gender identity". 
65 / 100 masculine 
41.667 / 100 feminine 
53.333 / 100 androgynous


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

INFJ Female 

Masculine: 44.167 out of 100 
Feminine: 62.5 out of 100
Androgynous: 52.632 out of 100


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Biologically male INFP

77/100 feminine
69/100 androgynous
58/100 masculine


----------



## emmydoll94 (Apr 6, 2016)

I scored around 40 on masculine, 70 on feminine, and 67 on androgynous.

Female INFJ


----------



## ixwolvesix (Apr 29, 2016)

you scored 77.5 out of 100 masculine points, 49.167 out of 100 feminine points, and 57.5 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.

intj


----------



## Exotence (Nov 15, 2015)

Type: INTP
Gender: Female

Masculine: 49.167/100
Feminine: 15.833/100
Androgynous: 35/100


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

INxP, cis-gender male

Masculine: 50/100
Feminine: 53.333..../100
Androgynous: 55/100


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Cis female INFP.

55.833 out of 100 masculine points
60.833 out of 100 feminine points
60 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Enneagram: Type 5 (wing 6)
MBTI: ISFJ
Biological sex: Female

49.167 / 100 masculine points ...whatever masculine supposedly means.
51.667 / 100 feminine points ...whatever feminine supposedly means.
51.667 / 100 androgynous (neutral) points

Not that I would understand what any of this could possibly imply, if anything, but I'll try. Looks like I couldn't even fully commit to androgyny *?* Oh, well. So much for extremes, or consolidating the extremes into a mutual experience, 'cause it's true that I don't do that, and this pendulum is definitely swinging fast 'n tight there right near the middle.

This test hinges on an individual test taker's perception of what any of the words used on the test seem to mean or imply, so it's not really measuring anything qualitatively nor quantitatively. Ask someone if they think they're masculine... without allowing them to define their own view of masculinity. For example, a guy could view loving the dramatic tension of opera as a masculine trait, whereas some other guy would see that as not being masculine at all. The finer subjectivity of that isn't explored. It's rather lazy.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

Type: INFJ (Male)
Scores: 54.167/100 (masculine)
78.333/100 (feminine)
65/100 (androgynous)


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Male INTP:

67.5% Feminine
59.649% Neutral
51.667% Masculine

Huh.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I scored 70.833 out of 100 masculine points, 50.833 out of 100 feminine points and 55.833 out of 100 neutral points. I'm intj.


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

Female ENTJ

74.167 out of 100 masculine 
46.667 out of 100 feminine 
60 out of 100 androgynous


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

INTP female:

48.333 masculine
35 feminine
50 androgynous


----------



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

I have a bad habit of voting right or left of center on these kind of tests, because I don't typically like or identify with extremes.

ISTP Female

65.833 masculine
50 feminine
60.833 androgynous


----------



## sereneone (Aug 1, 2013)

Okay, I am going to be the sore thumb and object to this thread.

First, strict gender roles are so 21st century. Come on people, the modern trend is that people can be whatever they want to be, regardless of actual gender.

Second, I am not sure that these tests mean much except for the extreme limits of each range. If you are a girl and test more masculine than feminine I am not sure if that means anything at all because we do not have the context. Do you change depending on mood, or do you have different gender aspects on display simultaneously?

Third, what is the point of collecting all this data in any case? Is anyone here going to actually remember anyone's specific values or use averages in any useful way?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

*Type:* INTJ
*Gender:* Male
*Sexuality:* Heterosexual

*Masculine:* 78.333 / 100
*Feminine:* 45 / 100
*Androgynous (Neutral):* 53.333 / 100


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

sereneone said:


> Second, I am not sure that these tests mean much except for *the extreme limits of each range*. If you are a girl and test more masculine than feminine I am not sure if that means anything at all because we do not have the context. Do you change depending on mood, or do you have different gender aspects on display simultaneously


You are right with this. It seems to me it would be utterly impossible to score even slightly more feminine points and I've always been more a girly girl than a tomboy. Does being silly and gullible truly mean being more feminine?


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

Female INTJ

Male: 86.667/100
Female: 56.667/100
Androgynous: 57.5/100


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

sereneone said:


> First, strict gender roles are so 21st century. Come on people, the modern trend is that people can be whatever they want to be, regardless of actual gender.


Lol, "modern trend". Just lol. That's all your "argument"?




> Second, I am not sure that these tests mean much except for the extreme limits of each range. If you are a girl and test more masculine than feminine I am not sure if that means anything at all because we do not have the context. Do you change depending on mood, or do you have different gender aspects on display simultaneously?


What, are you trying to imply that a girl can only test masculine when "in the mood" for it?




> Third, what is the point of collecting all this data in any case? Is anyone here going to actually remember anyone's specific values or use averages in any useful way?


Ask OP?


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

49/100 Masculine
76/100 Feminine
53/100 Androgynous

Which is "normal" for me...I have taken other tests like this one and score a +37...I have chatted with males with gender dysphoria or are transitioning male to female...at times my "feminine" scores are higher than theirs but I am content with a sort of a duality of genders... :happy:
The Gender Traits Test 2.0


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

34/100 Masculine
73/100 Feminine
64/100 Androgynous

Also, the @RyuukoGo one's seems interesting, I had 20 (feminine). :tongue:


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

62.5/100 masculine
70.833/100 feminine
65/100 androgynous


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

INTJ

87/100 Masculine
24/100 Feminine
43/100 Androgynous

I guess I should start painting my nails, my feminine side is underdeveloped.


----------



## Kendrix (Feb 1, 2016)

INTP, 5w4, (548, that last fix might explain the potty mouth), female. 

Just for your research data, my scores were:
60 out of the 'masculine' points (fuck you!)
47 out of the feminine points 
and 53 out of the androgynous ones. 

But if anything, learning about typology just convinced me further how much gender roles are arbitraty bullshit /how traits frequently attributed to gender actually depend on completely different factors.

Not only do the traits attributed to men/women fluctuate *wildy* across culture and history, there's a worrysome slanting of the way traits are framed.


----------



## katurian (Apr 12, 2016)

Female ISFP

59.167 Masculine
55.833 Androgynous
53.333 Feminine


----------



## Mayaa (Jun 23, 2016)

52.5 / 100 masculine points
75.8 / 100 feminine points
67.5 / 100 androgynous points

trans mtf female, INFP


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

ENFP

Female in both gender identity and biologically


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

INFP, female

Masculine: 46.667/100
Feminine: 93.333/100
Androgynous: 78.333/100

I'm very traditionally feminine, but I already knew that.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> ENFP
> 
> Female in both gender identity and biologically


Lol you thrashed me I got 59 for male 75 for female and 58 for androgynous

But I swear I'm heaps manlier than you. This test basically equates caring about others with feminine and being a selfish arsehole with masculine; but these gender roles make no sense. What is the man's most traditional role? It is that of provider, where he unselfishly provides for his fams. The next most traditional is the soldier, where a man is prepared to lay down his life selflessly for his colleagues and for his country. Clearly nothing is more manly than caring about others!


----------



## Roberta (Jun 28, 2016)

INFP female.

You scored 50.833 out of 100 masculine points, 56.667 out of 100 feminine points, and 54.167 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## delirious_ (Jul 12, 2016)

INFJ Male

97/100 Masculine
38/100 Feminine
51/100 Androgynous

I wonder if another Feeler scored that high on the masculine scale ?


----------



## echarris3 (Jul 5, 2016)

70/100 Masculinity
30.833/100 Femininity
58.333/100 Androgynous


----------



## heart of chambers (Dec 10, 2014)

INFP female - 

36.667% masculine
81.667% feminine 
64.167% androgynous


----------



## DW9274 (Feb 23, 2014)

INTJ male

Masculine: 78.333/100
Feminine: 32.5/100
Androgynous: 50.833/100


----------



## blondemaiden (Jul 2, 2016)

61/100 masculine points
80/100 feminine points
58/100 neutral points

And I am a female. Thank you, this was a very interesting test! I'm somewhat surprised by my results. I thought I was more neutral, but I guess I didn't notice just how feminine I am!

I am an INFJ as well.


----------



## redeemofself (Aug 29, 2016)

75% male
32% female
62% androgynous 

I am a ENTP female.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

I scored 62.5 out of 100 masculine points, 60.833 out of 100 feminine points, and 64.167 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## Jilll (May 18, 2016)

INFJ female

38.34% masculine
71.67% feminine 
55.84% androgynous


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I am a female ISTP:


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

ENFP female

You scored 55.833 out of 100 masculine points, 52.5 out of 100 feminine points, and 57.5 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.

i took a similar test about a week ago and got the same results lol


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTP female.

You scored 39.167 out of 100 masculine points, 31.667 out of 100 feminine points, and 59.167 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Infj male

65 masculine points, 65.88 feminine points, 58.666 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

INTP male.

78% masculine.
25% feminine.
47% androgynous.


----------



## keinalu (Apr 4, 2015)

INFJ male

39/100 masculine
61/100 feminine
54/100 androgynous

Not very surprising. I feel kind of outside of the gender binary most of the time and aside of dressing and looking mostly conventionally masculine don't really care about it that much. That said, I'm a very "gentle" person without much agression and other traditionally masculine traits.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

INFJ, female

54.167/100 masculine points

55.833/100 feminine points

56.667/100 androgynous points

to be fair, I chose a neutral option for a lot of them, either because I wasn't on the extreme end of anything, or because I wasn't sure of the exact meaning of a word


----------



## BlaxXxDiamond (Sep 25, 2016)

INTJ Woman 

MASCULINE
92.5 out of 100 

FEMININE 
55 out of 100

ANDROGYNOUS (neutral)
63.333 out of 100 

This was an interesting test! Cheers!! 

Let's stimulate each others brains!!


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

ESFJ Female

35 Masculine
75.926 Feminine
69.167 Androgynous

I picked various neutral options for many of them because I didn't have strong feelings on a lot of them. I'd probably be more feminine if I hadn't grown up on Long Island, New York, and cuss like a sailor. :rolling:


----------



## Docta_Phreak (May 9, 2015)

You scored 
61.667 out of 100 masculine points, 
75 out of 100 feminine points, and 
75 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points

ENFJ

Male / man

I took a similar test on Celebrity Types. Identified me as significantly more feminine. I think that's pretty true, really. I wish I were more of an inconsiderate douchebag sometimes...LOL

:exterminate:


----------



## BlaxXxDiamond (Sep 25, 2016)

Acipayam said:


> 85/100 masculine
> 60/100 feminine
> 60/100 androgynous
> 
> Female ENTP


Good I don't feel half as bad that I am more masculine than feminine. But my scores are ridiculous... Maybe I took it at a bad time lol. 


Let's stimulate each others brains!!


----------



## Lidiya (Sep 25, 2016)

74/100 Masc.
43/100 Fem.
59/100 Neutral

ENTP female. Still typing though.
I dress very femininely and overtly display it to make up for a more masculine personality/demeanor.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

wastethenight said:


> ENFP female
> 
> You scored 55.833 out of 100 masculine points, 52.5 out of 100 feminine points, and 57.5 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.
> 
> i took a similar test about a week ago and got the same results lol


You look like a blond female version of Leafy.


----------



## BlaxXxDiamond (Sep 25, 2016)

Lidiya said:


> 74/100 Masc.
> 43/100 Fem.
> 59/100 Neutral
> 
> ...


Same here, I've noticed when I don't dress feminine... I'm not as feminine as I should and want to be. 


Let's stimulate each others brains!!


----------



## Lidiya (Sep 25, 2016)

BlaxXxDiamond said:


> Same here, I've noticed when I don't dress feminine... I'm not as feminine as I should and want to be.
> 
> 
> Let's stimulate each others brains!!


Yeah, I get guys saying I look intimidating and have a death glare and a real don't mess with me vibe. Makes having good relations and good experiences with people a little harder, I like looking playful and approachable, so I just pop in a tight dress and get the pink lipstick pout out, lol. I feel bad that they don't know just what they're dealing with underneath it all.


----------



## BlaxXxDiamond (Sep 25, 2016)

Lidiya said:


> Yeah, I get guys saying I look intimidating and have a death glare and a real don't mess with me vibe. Makes having good relations and good experiences with people a little harder, I like looking playful and approachable, so I just pop in a tight dress and get the pink lipstick pout out, lol. I feel bad that they don't know just what they're dealing with underneath it all.


Oh wow, yesssssssssssssss, I can relate 10,000%!! It is a struggle all around.... But I see it as I am this way to weed out the little ones.. I read a meme o could kind of relate too, perhaps you can too. 

Let's stimulate each others brains!!


----------



## Lidiya (Sep 25, 2016)

BlaxXxDiamond said:


> I couldn't figure out how to insert the picture in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, I'm in a LTR with a very very laid-back, non-ambitious kind of guy. My complete polar opposite. It's nice sometimes, and gets heated sometimes because I want so much more. But he provides a very accepting environment and all my simple pleasures. Lived with him for 2 years now moving away to pursue college. Definitely feel this image!
BTW you gotta clean your inbox, it says you got too many messages so I can't private message ya!


----------



## BlaxXxDiamond (Sep 25, 2016)

Lidiya said:


> Hah, I'm in a LTR with a very very laid-back, non-ambitious kind of guy. My complete polar opposite. It's nice sometimes, and gets heated sometimes because I want so much more. But he provides a very accepting environment and all my simple pleasures. Lived with him for 2 years now moving away to pursue college. Definitely feel this image!
> BTW you gotta clean your inbox, it says you got too many messages so I can't private message ya!


Oh okay I hear you I kind of did that but it didn't last to long... Hmm... Lol. I wish you well in your endeavors!! Stay ambious and never settle!!

Oh snap, I'm so new to this particular social media, I think this app for my phone sucks I'm pretty tech savvy so hmm. I'll fiddle with this more and try and sort myself out!! Thanks 

Let's stimulate each others brains!!


----------



## RedRiley (Oct 4, 2016)

My results:

You scored 87.5 out of 100 masculine points, 27.5 out of 100 feminine points, and 62.5 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.
Gender: Male


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

So to say again I often scored 30-34% in 'masculine'. How high/low is it considered? Because for some advice do you think I would survive in environments like these?: http://personalitycafe.com/infp-for...pecifically-west-dangerous-infps-go-into.html

Would I be bullied much?


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

You scored 35 out of 100 masculine points, 66.667 out of 100 feminine points, and 58.333 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

Damn, I feel manly now.


----------



## jjcu (May 12, 2014)

Masculine 21.93/100
Feminine 62.5/100
Androgynous 54.167/100


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

Biologically Male

Masculanity : 74
Feminity : 57
Androgynous : 57


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

@FlaviaGemina What is your input on people who score over 30-40%+ 'masculine' and 60-70%+ in 'feminine'? What makes them different from the ones who score 10-20%+ in 'masculine' and 80-90%+ in 'feminine' you think? Do they tend to be seen as 'leader/guide' figures or something by their 80-90%+ peers/counterparts that spread the latest 'news' and come up with plans/schemes etc?

Are INFPs seen as slightly more 'masculine' than ISFPs according to our society's standards would you say and why? Not intended to be offensive. Because I was surprised to see some ISFPs score in the 20%+ range.

The main problem I have with our notions of 'masculinity' is the fact that it has always been subjective depending on context and culture, the one we have right now is a morally bankrupt type of masculinity. Contrasted against the ones promoted by the Catholic Church or 'Socialist States' who's goal is to make a society of both community orientated + gentle/cooperative men and women.

If you tested a clergyman in the Catholic Church who follows these values they teach very closely I think they might score 80 or 90%+ 'feminine' I believe and not in a bad way lol.

In having the right people for any type of moralist state I believe those people who score 60-70%+ in 'feminine' and 30-40%+ in 'masculine' running our society would be sufficient aka the minimum for it to function.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

You scored 64.167 out of 100 masculine points, 50.833 out of 100 feminine points, and 65.833 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

Did not do the test.
Even what we consider as a social norm of gender differences is questionable. What we see or are given + the basic genetics of male agressiveness.
We dont have proper measurements of what is male agresiveness nether females basics will for reproduction. 
How much does then a narcissist score? 100%male 0 female. 
I' pretty sure they have no idea what is actually being measured.


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

jkp said:


> Did not do the test.
> Even what we consider as a social norm of gender differences is questionable. What we see or are given + the basic genetics of male agressiveness.
> We dont have proper measurements of what is male agresiveness nether females basics will for reproduction.
> How much does then a narcissist score? 100%male 0 female.
> I' pretty sure they have no idea what is actually being measured.


I can assure you that you can score high on the masculinity scale without being a narcissist. I don’t even see any correlation at all to be honest.

I had the impression that the test’s masculinity mainly was about force of will, self sufficiency and honesty.
Two of these traits contradict narcissism at it's very core.

For the rest of your statement you are clearly right, especially in times when the border between masculinity and femininity is obscured by the fog of gender equality, it clearly shines trough that the biological impact of XY/XX on gender roles isn’t as strong as people always believed.

The fact that there are many females who score higher on the masculinity scale than males and vice versa pretty much says everything.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

JAH said:


> I can assure you that you can score high on the masculinity scale without being a narcissist. I don’t even see any correlation at all to be honest.
> 
> I had the impression that the test’s masculinity mainly was about force of will, self sufficiency and honesty.
> Two of these traits contradict narcissism at it's very core.
> .


Not from a narcissists point of view.
A narc always sees the best traits in himself.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Sword of Justice said:


> @*FlaviaGemina* What is your input on people who score over 30-40%+ 'masculine' and 60-70%+ in 'feminine'? What makes them different from the ones who score 10-20%+ in 'masculine' and 80-90%+ in 'feminine' you think? Do they tend to be seen as 'leader/guide' figures or something by their 80-90%+ peers/counterparts that spread the latest 'news' and come up with plans/schemes etc?
> 
> Are INFPs seen as slightly more 'masculine' than ISFPs according to our society's standards would you say and why? Not intended to be offensive. Because I was surprised to see some ISFPs score in the 20%+ range.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. It's all subjective and I don't like all this nonsense about gender anyway. I just posted this test because I'm curious whether people would get results that they don't expect and whether the types that people would call "feminine"/ "masculine" in everyday language actually get those results.


----------



## Overdrive (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmm all three scores were between 50 and 60... Any expert here to clarify them?


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

jkp said:


> Not from a narcissists point of view.
> A narc always sees the best traits in himself.


That still doesn’t make narcissism correlate with masculinity.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Overdrive said:


> Hmm all three scores were between 50 and 60... Any expert here to clarify them?


You have achieved perfect balance in all three?



FlaviaGemina said:


> I agree with you. It's all subjective and I don't like all this nonsense about gender anyway. I just posted this test because I'm curious whether people would get results that they don't expect and whether the types that people would call "feminine"/ "masculine" in everyday language actually get those results.


What is your take on the main differences in behavior between people who get that 30-40%+ in 'masculine' and 60-70%+ in 'feminine' range though contrasted against the people who get 10-20%+ in 'masculine' and 80-90%+ 'feminine'?

I feel like there already exist some tropes relating to this but can't figure out which. Think I was right though in how I referred to their possibly differences?

I was surprised to find as an "INFP" I got higher than a ISFP in 'masculine' by about roughly 10% more perhaps. Kind of embarrassed but will post my results from more recent attempt lol. Honestly also a little surprised when comparing to a ISFJ:

M: 33.333

F: 75.833

A: 72.807

Main difference I notice from people who are 80-90%+ in F that either tested it or are in that range unconsciously they are more 'laid-back'/relaxed or care-free?


----------



## Reyzadren (Oct 5, 2014)

You scored 61.667 out of 100 masculine points, 33.333 out of 100 feminine points, and 50 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

JAH said:


> That still doesn’t make narcissism correlate with masculinity.


It does, its about pushing others down to pursue self-interest which can lead to situations in the worst case scenario like becoming a murderer, violent criminal, gang member or having a higher potential to be a rapist. As opposed to people who score lower that in the worst case scenario would commit a burglary, pick-pocketing or white collar instead in that 'worst case scenario'.

We have a problem with gang culture in Australia which research shows is heavily linked to our society's masculinity. Lets just say 'masculinity' is subjective, and the standards of masculinity we have right now in the west are morally bankrupt/failed and are not having a positive influence on people. But driving more people to get into bullying, abusive behaviors or any others about pushing others down.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Sword of Justice said:


> You have achieved perfect balance in all three?
> 
> What is your take on the main differences in behavior between people who get that 30-40%+ in 'masculine' and 60-70%+ in 'feminine' range though contrasted against the people who get 10-20%+ in 'masculine' and 80-90%+ 'feminine'?
> 
> ...



Hum, I don't remember the details of the test. But I think there were scales right? So if you're not very bothered about the questions and answer in the middle of the scale for each of them, you'd get a lower score in each dimension. Someone who feels very strongly about each question would give more extreme answers and get higher percentages on each.

I think the test might also treat each question as a separate item. So rather than comparing femininity vs masculinity it calculates a total of each dimension separately. 

I will look at the questions again later to see why you might have 10% on masculinity than an ISFP.


----------



## xizzle (Oct 14, 2016)

You scored 39.167 out of 100 masculine points, 77.5 out of 100 feminine points, and 57.5 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## INFJalltheway (Jun 25, 2016)

Biologically male (I am gay so this might influence the results, not sure) & INFJ...

You scored 61.667 out of 100 masculine points, 75.833 out of 100 feminine points, and 65 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

there are no gender roles. there are different instincts for different sexes. and different social functions, depending on biology


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Masculine points: 72.5/100
Feminine points: 70/100
Neutral: 63.3/100

Im female infp.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

65/100 Masculine

78.333/100 Feminine

64.167/100 Androgynous

I'm biologically female. Unsurprised by these results. I care too much about nurturing people to get anything higher.


----------



## furblug (Sep 17, 2016)

Female ISFP


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

biologically female infj


----------



## wolfwoman (Oct 30, 2016)

INTJ female

M: 70.833
F: 52.5
A: 60.833


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Gender: * Female
*
MBTI: *INFP*
*Masculine*
52.5/100
*Feminine*
57.895/100 
*Adrogynous*
57.5/100


----------



## Di.Lo (Nov 4, 2016)

Female

Masculine*:* 77.5*/*100 
Femenine*:* 45*/*100 
Androgynous*:* 71.667*/*100


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

Gender : Male

MBTI : INFP
Masculine: 42/100
Feminine: 64.167/100
Androgynous: 63.133/100

I'm surprised with the results, to be honest.


----------



## snowpetal (Sep 16, 2016)

Gender: Female
MBTI: INFP

Masculine: 60.833
Feminine: 66.667
Androgynous/neutral: 65


----------



## StaticPulse (Nov 9, 2016)

You scored 67.5 out of 100 masculine points, 55 out of 100 feminine points, and 54.167 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.

Female ESTP

I thought I'd score much higher female. I'm not sure I understand how this test works. It seems like anyone with a mind of their own is scored as male.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

You scored 39.167 out of 100 masculine points, 47.5 out of 100 feminine points, and 51.667 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.

No surprise here, I knew I'd get a fairly neutral result.

Female INTP


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Female ENFP


Feminine: 62.281
Masculine: 53.333
Androgynous: 53.333

Yea, I kind of expected something like that.


----------



## plumbeaver (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm a female ENTJ

75/100 Masculine
53/100 Feminine
57/100 Androgynous


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Male.
Supposedly, INTJ(But used to identify as INFJ and INTP before).

Quite surprising(well not surprising, I see myself as a very neutral in gender roles person) as INTJs are scoring masculine as their highest, no matter if bio-male or bio-female.


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm biologically female.

55/100 masculine
68.333/100 feminine
58.333/100 androgynous


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

*ISFP female*

Scored:
41.667/100 masculine points
75/100 feminine points 
55.833/100 androgynous points


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Highest result was androgenous.
MBTI normally scores me as INTJ; official test over ten years ago scored me as INTP.
I am an AI.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 17, 2016)

INFJ male

63/100 masculine
60/100 feminine
65/100 androgynous


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

INTJ female

You scored 82.5 out of 100 masculine points, 
38.333 out of 100 feminine points, and 
55 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## AvaISTJ (Nov 24, 2016)

56 masculine, 48 feminine, 50 androgynous


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

ISFP female

(i actually accidentally closed out the tab before i could copy my results so these are from memory) 

65/100 Feminine 
30/100 Masculine
70/100 Androgynous


----------



## gyogul (Jan 26, 2014)

intj male


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

I am a male ENFP.

My score was: 

81.667/100 Masculine Points
75/100 Feminine Points
62.5/100 Androgynous Points

That was fun!


----------



## WitchCvnt (Jun 26, 2016)

Masculinity: 53.333/100 

Femininity: 79.167/100 

Androgynous: 63.333/100

MBTI: INFJ

Gender: Male


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Female INFJ

Around 37/100 masculine
Around 78/100 feminine
60/100 androgynous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

44/100 masculine
47/100 feminine
49/100 androgynous

infp male


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

36/100 masculine
69/100 feminine
59/100 androgynous

Straight male INFJ


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 14, 2015)

83/100 masculine
64/100 feminine
60/100 androgynous

ESFP female


----------



## Alpha Centauri (Jun 11, 2016)

Masculine - 62
Feminine - 26
Androgynous - 50

INTJ female


----------



## notsoserious (Aug 15, 2016)

Masculine 41
Feminine 39
Androgynous 50

INTP male


----------



## Ulta (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm a cisgender, heterosexual female and this is my score:

masculine: 45/100
feminine: 42.5/100
androgynouse: 56.14/100
MBTI: INFJ

That's interesting


----------



## EpicKitty25 (Nov 28, 2016)

Gender: female
MBTI: INTP
Masculine: 53.509
Feminine: 29.63
Androgynous: 39.167


----------



## ultraviolxnce (Jan 7, 2016)

Gender: Male
MBTI: ISFP
Masculine: 38.3/100
Feminine: 66.6/100
Androgynous: 65.8/100


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Female
INFJ
62 Masculine
70 Feminine
60 Androgyn


----------



## SirEarl (Jun 6, 2016)

Male
INTJ
84.167 Masculine
25 Feminine
50 Androgynous


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

Female
INFJ
67.5 Masculine
54.167 Feminine
56.667 Androgynous


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Yay, more tests!

68.3 masculine
61.4 feminine
63.3 androgynous


----------



## I.N.T.J. (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm biologically female, and undeniably an INTJ.

My results:
74.167 out of 100 masculine points
31.667 out of 100 feminine points
46.667 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

Female
ISTP
54.167 out of 100 masculine points, 
49.167 out of 100 feminine points, 
52.5 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.


----------



## despina (Mar 5, 2017)

INTJ, Biological Female

Masculine:77/100
Feminine:51/00
Androgynous: 56/100


----------



## maihxo (Dec 19, 2015)

Female
ESFP

Masculine: 70/100
Feminine: 76.667/100
Androgynous: 72.5/100


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

(rounded to nearest whole number)
53/100 masculine
49/100 feminine
54/100 androgynous

Male, ISFP


----------



## midnightdance (Mar 21, 2017)

36.6/100 masculine, 65/100 feminine, 52.5/100 androgynous 
I'm a female INFP


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

Female INFP

51.667/100 masculine 
65/100 feminine 
58.333/100 androgynous (neutral)


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Male INTJ.

83.33/100 masculine
30.83 feminine
45.83/100 androgynous (neutral)


----------



## CrimsonIris (Jul 9, 2017)

59/100 masculine
32/100 feminine
51/100 androgynous

Female ENTP


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

63.333/100 masculine
25/100 feminine
45/100 androgynous (neutral)
Male ENTP


----------



## my99 (Jul 4, 2017)

72/100 masculine
66/100 feminine
68/100 androgynous 

Female ESFP


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

54/100 masculine
65/100 feminine
56/100 androgynous

Male INFP


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

60.833 / 100 masculine points
40.833 / 100 feminine points
53.509 / 100 androgynous (neutral) points

Male INTP

But to be honest, I think this is just based on gender clichés.
If you ask one random person on the street which gender is more likely to go with the heart, then you'll probably get the answer: female. I thought the MBTI-community was beyond that.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

EidolonAlpha said:


> But to be honest, I think this is just based on gender clichés.
> If you ask one random person on the street which gender is more likely to go with the heart, then you'll probably get the answer: female. I thought the MBTI-community was beyond that.


The test descriptions says it's based on stereotypes, so it's supposed to measure how well you'd fit into "traditional role" of each gender... though it doesn't necessarily take into consideration cultural nuance. It's pretty old too.

Anyway, I found it interesting because I scored highest on masculinity while being a F type, and a female.

61,4 masculine
42,1 feminine
55,0 andogynous


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

68.333 masculine 
50 feminine 
54.167 androgynous

Biologically male ENTP


----------



## melania (Feb 2, 2012)

36.842 points out of 100 masculine points
65.833 points out of 100 feminine points
50.833 points out of 100 androgynous points.

Biologically female. Socially lady, or at least I'd like that of myself.


----------



## chi_girl (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm an INFP female, hetero, married with kids (going by memory so I only remembered the whole numbers)

49 masculine
85 feminine
63 androgynous


----------



## LudaDrisc (Jul 31, 2017)

ENTP Biological Female

Femininity - 45/100
Masculinity - 70.833/100
Androgyny - 60.833/100


----------



## casepag (Feb 28, 2017)

Masculinity: 86.667 
Femininity: 37.9 
Androgynous: 57.895 
My Gender: Female 
MBTI: INTJ 
Lmao I'm showing this to my boyfriend.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

35/100 masculine points

57/100 feminine points

49/100 neutral points

Male INFx leaning towards INFJ


----------



## Ky0shi (Jul 29, 2017)

Female INTP:

Masculine: 82.5/100
Feminine: 49.167/100
Androgynous: 58.33/100


----------



## Sexecutive (Jul 1, 2017)

You scored 86.842 out of 100 masculine points, 17.5 out of 100 feminine points, and 30.833 out of 100 androgynous (neutral) points.

Gender : Fluid
Type : ENTJ


----------



## Medeia (Aug 9, 2017)

26 out of 100 masculine
71 out of 100 feminine
65 out of 100 androgynous

INFP and questioning my gender


----------



## AryaSG (Jul 10, 2017)

Type: INTJ
Gender: Female

Masculine: 65.833/100
Feminine: 37.5/100
Androgynous: 48.333/100


----------



## Cleopatra Selene (Jun 20, 2015)

Biologically Female INTP

73/100 Masculine
36/100 Female
45/100 Androgynous


----------

